# Man Kills 8 Kids



## Hawke (Mar 23, 2010)

Source:
Los Angeles Times



> At least eight children were slain by a man brandishing a knife outside  an elementary school in the southeastern Chinese province of Fujian,  authorities said Tuesday.





> The rampage began at 7.20 a.m. as the children were waiting to go to  school. According to unconfirmed reports by bloggers, the suspect was  stopped by a gym teacher, a jogger and a security guard, one of whom  knocked the knife out of his hand with a mop.





> The victims were reported to be mostly first-graders.


----------



## Carol (Mar 23, 2010)

How horrible!!!


----------



## Hawke (Mar 23, 2010)

So sad.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 23, 2010)

Saw it a bit earlier on Yahoo, so messed up.


----------

